# metal halide



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What wattage are the lamps?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you a electrician?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Are you a electrician?


How about (2) tin cans and a string, does that count? :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> How about (2) tin cans and a string, does that count? :laughing:


 That question was for you.:laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> That question was for you.:laughing::laughing::jester:


Taking a page from Peter D's hand book I see


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Taking a page from Peter D's hand book I see


:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## forvicjr (Apr 26, 2010)

Not an electrician, but a very good do it yourselfer. There 400 watt,used from a "michaels" store. 25 bucks each with globes and bulbs.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


Good to see he taught you all he knows 

I hope he is lurking here... again


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

forvicjr said:


> Not an electrician, but a very good do it yourselfer. There 400 watt,used from a "michaels" store. 25 bucks each with globes and bulbs.


If you were a "very good do it yourselfer" you would know you can't hook up 277VAC equipment in residential. Unless for some reason you have a three-phase service.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

chenley said:


> If you were a "very good do it yourselfer" you would know you can't hook up 277VAC equipment in residential. Unless for some reason you have a three-phase service.


 Why not?


----------



## forvicjr (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok so what about the one that has the 120 240 connections, is this one limited to 3 phase also. I have acces to more of these. I picked the ones up with the 277 pig tails by mistake. To clarify i have three with 277 only connections and one with 120 240 and 277. These arent paid for yet as i wasnt sure they would work,is there a fixture you would recommend that would be comparable to these that would work on a res application? Thanks for the responce as i am a good do it yourselfer just have to learn a bit about what im doing first. Im 32 and i built this shop that needs lights. redone about everything in my house,And it has been done by me and believe it or not it passed code. I try to get an idea about what im doing before i do it. Thanks VIC


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

D.U.I.er asking for advice, so when in trouble he can say AN ELECTRICIAN TOLD ME HOW TO DO IT !!!


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

SORRY!! not D.U.I.er ---- D.Y.I.er.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

TOO EARLY IN THE DAY.... It should be do it yourself er.:icon_wink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Electric Al said:


> SORRY!! not D.U.I.er ---- D.Y.I.er.


 

Actually probably both


----------



## forvicjr (Apr 26, 2010)

PHUCK....all.....of.......you! I got my answer. Tin cans,... Bunch of PHUCKIN children.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

forvicjr said:


> PHUCK....all.....of.......you! I got my answer. Tin cans,... Bunch of PHUCKIN children.


 




:wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Its Not Worth Replying To. Waste Of Time!!!!


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

forvicjr said:


> I have a 24x30x12 *red* steel hobby shop


Oh, well since its red.. :laughing:


----------



## forvicjr (Apr 26, 2010)

All of you are several bulbs short of a case. Simply asked a few questions, and all of you responded like a bunch of immature ass holes. So long phuckers.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

GOODBYE AND GOOD LUCK. ... NOW GO AWAY!!!:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

forvicjr said:


> All of you are several bulbs short of a case. Simply asked a few questions, and all of you responded like a bunch of immature ass holes. So long phuckers.


 
You simply tried to get free advise from someone who couldn't give two ****s about you, your shed, or your lights. Please don't come back


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

forvicjr said:


> PHUCK....all.....of.......you! I got my answer. Tin cans,... Bunch of PHUCKIN children.


What is your electrical related field/trade: communications wiring 
Tin cans connected by a string was a good answer.. :jester:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

forvicjr said:


> All of you are several bulbs short of a case. Simply asked a few questions, and all of you responded like a bunch of immature ass holes. So long phuckers.


Shucks man, dont go away mad. Just go away. READ the instructions when you signed on?. Then you go and get a tude.

Charlie
:no::no::no::no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Good to see he taught you all he knows
> 
> I hope he is lurking here... again


 I'm sure he is lurking here some where.:laughing:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

forvicjr said:


> Ok so what about the one that has the 120 240 connections, is this one limited to 3 phase also. I have acces to more of these. I picked the ones up with the 277 pig tails by mistake. To clarify i have three with 277 only connections and one with 120 240 and 277.


None of them run on three phase. They run on single phase voltage. The 277v will work if fed from 120->277 boost transformer even though running 277v wiring in residential structure is not code compliant. 

Four tap ballast may have:
C, 120, 208, 230, 277. Such a ballast will operate on any one of these voltages. 

They're intended to reduce SKU's in inventory management, not for helping retired units be used at home. Though, they may cost more, it reduces the amount of effort needed in demand forecasting and inventory management.

IMHO 277v dedicated HID fixture clearly marked "for 277v use only" on fixture and ballast is an effective deterrent to would be thieves looking for pot grow lights. Outside of lighting test labs, there's almost no need to create 277, 347 or 480v to feed luminaires, so such a transformer is not found readily. 

Sigh...
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1999-02-25/news/9902250240_1_fixtures-metal-valued


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone is crazy for paying for old metal halides. You will pay so much in usage, that you will literally pay for a more energy efficient option through your energy bill. What seems like a good deal now, will really cost you in the long run. If you want a bunch for free, just let me know. Pull them out all the time and pay to dispose of some of them when recycling is not an option.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Boy, You were a little hard on the Beaver,last night weren't you,Ward?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Not to mention how bad of a lighting job those High Bay fixtures are going to do with a 12 foot ceiling. They will hang down 2 foot so a 400 MH high bay at around 10 foot is going light about a 6 foot circle on the ground.
Good luck


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

oh, just looking for backlinks eh?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Lighting Retro said:


> oh, just looking for backlinks eh?


 

This one was funny at the time it happened:laughing:


----------

